# One position



## eh10 (May 17, 2011)

Hello....I have been with my bf for 2 years, and in those two years we have only had sex in the "doggy style" position. Sometimes I just want to look into his eyes when doing that ya know. I asked him why, all he says is thats his favorite position. But really?! 2 years! Some say its cause he wants to be in control, any thoughts?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

2 years, and only one position? I predict a pretty boring sex life... I mean, I like chocolate ice cream, but that's not what I'm going to eat for dessert every time. It seems that there's something else going on than it's his "favorite position".

C


----------



## Ben (May 8, 2011)

That is very unusual, from my perspective. You both have never tried it in a different position?


----------



## eh10 (May 17, 2011)

We were into the master/slave thing for awhile, so it wasnt boring....but it is getting that way. He stopped doing all that cause he says he views me as a partner now not a "partygirl" but when it comes down to the actual "deed" it has ALWAYS that position.


----------



## Ben (May 8, 2011)

Well all I can say is that if that situation was with me I would be asking her why she is only interested in just ONE position. I would tell her that is too 'vanilla' for my liking and I simply need more variety.

However if that was my situation I know that it would be a long road ahead to get progress through discussion about sex so I have no idea how well you's can talk about sex to work toward a resolution.


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

Just get on your back and say this way or no way.

Thats it. One time. See were that goes


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

How about a compromise? One night you do it his way, the next you do it your way.

What's so hard about that?


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

my husband used to say he'd put a girl in doggy position when he didn't want to look at her face.

We rarely do it that way after he told me this. lol i just can't bring myself to be in that position very often after being told that by him. 

If i were you, i'd do what the others said and just refuse to do it that way anymore until he sees other positions are just a great if not better.


----------



## eh10 (May 17, 2011)

lol I have heard that to- but I would hope thats not the case (he doesnt want to look at me). I am not ugly, not to sound over-confident I am not sure what to think of it all. But I am going to try the flipping him over and see what happens I am afraid he wont get off that way- then I will feel like hell lol


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

eh10 said:


> lol I have heard that to- but I would hope thats not the case (he doesnt want to look at me). I am not ugly, not to sound over-confident I am not sure what to think of it all. But I am going to try the flipping him over and see what happens* I am afraid he wont get off that way*- then I will feel like hell lol


Yeah... right. Guys will get off eventually, even if we are hanging from the chandellier. You want to try a new position, just say we are doing it differently... what is he going to do... abstain from sex??? 

You obviously want to try a new position, so that's all that matters. Remember a man is only going to get away with what you allow him to do, most women would never let a guy dictate that they only do it in 1 position. Regain your bedroom hun.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Position? She's curled up in front of the TV watching Ghost Whisperer marathon I'm in the office listening to the voices my head telling me to burn the house down.


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

eh10 said:


> Hello....I have been with my bf for 2 years, and in those two years we have only had sex in the "doggy style" position. Sometimes I just want to look into his eyes when doing that ya know. I asked him why, all he says is thats his favorite position. But really?! 2 years! Some say its cause he wants to be in control, any thoughts?


Well if it makes you feel better the same here (at least 2 yrs) except wife wants it doggy style so she can get a back rub at the same time.
Whenever she may want a "O" she will climb on top... which is very infrequent.
Tell me that's not F--ed up! No kissing or affection either.
:scratchhead:


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Position? She's curled up in front of the TV watching Ghost Whisperer marathon I'm in the office listening to the voices my head telling me to burn the house down.


Dear Runs.......You're still killin' me...........keep em coming !!!

Very Hurt


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

It's weird, I watched the first episode of Big Love last night. The sad little Mormon wives are more sexually inventive than my wife.


----------



## Frustrated4Fifteen (Apr 20, 2011)

the last time we did it doggy style, she got mad because she said that it didn't do anything for her that way. 
Personally, I like it that way for the visual. I like seeing her ass, and seeing myself moving in and out of her.
We almost always do it in one position (missionary), but that's her doing. I've asked multiple times for her to be on top, but she says she doesn't really like it that way either, and is self conscious about it.

*shrugs*

I'm happy just to be in there most of the time, so position isn't all that important at this point in our "reboot".


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Sex Furniture? The Liberator Wedge Ramp is popular. About $225 from Amazon. There's even a bunch of Youtubes that tastefully demonstrate it.


----------



## Reuben (May 24, 2011)

I think many couples miss the whole aspect of sex in a marriage. The husbands main duty is to see that his wife is satisfied and her needs are met. It's called unconditional love.

If he will take care of her sexual needs, 90% of the time the wife will see to it that she takes care of her husbands needs.


----------



## kelevra (May 19, 2011)

The wifes main duty is to satisfy her man first and foremost .... alpha up !


----------

